# 2x6 sloped ceiling new const recessed light



## Power21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Anybody know where I can find a few of these guys. I can't find a sloped ceiling recessed light housing that will fit in the shallow 2x6 area. I called rexel about progress, halo and sea gull. No dice for me! Thanks all.


P.s. To anyone thinking about still using mwbc circuits that may need arc fault protection...don't! I just had to purchase one for a remodel and the homeowner wanted the circuits arc fault protected..$248.00 for a 2 pole 15. Wow!!
:thumbup:


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

_Here's how I do it or have done it, either from scratch or to fix a stupid install. _

For 5" cans or shallow 6" cans you can get a gimble ring trim that holds a par style 
halogen lamp. Those come regressed, with some baffle ring showing. You need to go with a par 30 because the par 40 just does not turn quite enough inside the can. 
In any case this is a less than perfect solution. 

My best idea is to use a 4" can and a slot aperture trim. Either a low volt can or a regular one with a converter socket to use 120v GU10 base mr-16 lamps. 
Using that trim puts all the adjustment inside the can and cuts off the light in your eyes. If you want to direct light onto the wall from a sloped ceiling then you would need a trim with a pull down. But using that trim all over the place for downlight is unnecessarily expensive and looks bad. 

If in the budget, use 12volt cans. It gives you a lot more lamp choice. The GU10 base ones only come a few ways and seem to all be lower quality than what is available with a regular mr-16. 

Here are the part numbers for Nora:
the 6" regressed gimble ring: NL 675

The slot for a 4" NL 445

The fully adjustable: NL 470

Of course if you must use a full ic can, the 4" ones are too deep.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You got ripped off on that breaker.


----------



## Power21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Egads thanks for the info! I'm gonna try your idea. I can't believe there isn't more product out there for shallow depth sloped ceilings. Appreciate the help my good sir.

Mr. Alwon I actually agree with you. The breaker I needed was a cutler hammer BR215AFIT. I ended up paying $110 but my rexel rep told me the one I got was discontinued and the new production breakers were combo only and were over $240.00. I was just giving a heads up. As always thanks guys for the info


----------



## alpha3236 (May 30, 2010)

Depends on the slope of course, but I use Lithonia LCP's with "eyeball" trims. These trims rotate about 20 degrees if memory serves.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i use these for 2X6 spaces.

http://www.lithonia.com/commercial/L3.html?pt=Residential Recessed Housings


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Page 2 has some trim specs.

http://www.acuitybrandslighting.com/library/LL/documents/SpecSheets/L3.pdf


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

Power21 said:


> Anybody know where I can find a few of these guys. I can't find a sloped ceiling recessed light housing that will fit in the shallow 2x6 area. I called rexel about progress, halo and sea gull. No dice for me! Thanks all.
> 
> 
> P.s. To anyone thinking about still using mwbc circuits that may need arc fault protection...don't! I just had to purchase one for a remodel and the homeowner wanted the circuits arc fault protected..$248.00 for a 2 pole 15. Wow!!
> :thumbup:


 On 2X6 joists I use Juno IC 21.works well for me


----------

